
Load Balancer Written in Dart - thosakwe
https://github.com/angel-dart/multiserver
======
thosakwe
Just to clear any potential confusion: this load balancer is specifically for
Dart applications. Integrating it with other platforms is a bit more complex,
while not necessary impossible.

